# RED PLANET and GRAVITAS Piano from Audio Imperia



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 15, 2016)

RED PLANET and GRAVITAS Piano from Audio Imperia have been released under their KLAVIER brand.

"Klavier" - Sound Design Pianos:
KLAVIER - RED PLANET PIANO
KLAVIER - GRAVITAS PIANO



Klavier from Audio Imperia comes in two versions: Gravitas Piano and Red Planet. Both Klavier editions combine a piano with an additional sound. Red Planet can be morphed with an guitar and Gravitas Piano with synthetic presets. The concept is you have an organic part (the piano) which you can morph or blend in a second part.

You can both KLAVIER Instruments in a bundle for a short period of time here
https://audioplugin.deals/ref/18/

Both pianos used are based on a sampled Yamaha Baby Grand Piano. The possibility to morph the Yamaha piano is the unique and key feature to both libraries.

Gravitas Piano Synthetic presets are made from the Yamaha Baby Grand Piano through shaping the original sounds. The included synthetic presets have been made by Attila Áts, Bryan Leach, Danny Cocke, Jeremiah Pena, Joshua Crispin (Generdyn) and Paul Ortiz (Chimp Spanner).

The Red Planet Piano can be morphed with the incredibly rare JPM90HAM guitar.

The available microphone position vary, the Gravitas Piano comes with 6 Mics for the recorded Yamaha Baby Grand Piano, where the Synthetic part comes with one or six mics depending on the used Synthetic (sound-designed) preset. The guitar part of the Red Planet Piano comes with one microphone, where the piano offers 6 microphone positions.

Audio Imperia designed Gravitas Piano specifically for trailer music, the piano is able to cut through in a big and epic mix. The Red Planet Piano was inspired by the score from "The Martian" and is positioned as a outer space version of the Klavier.


You can use both with very little work as for pads and cinematic textures.

In the included FX rack you can use a filter, compressor and add Distortion, Chorus, Delay and Reverb (Convolution), for both or each part of the instrument.

After creating these two libraries as a private sample library for a group of trailer composers they have been released in the first half of 2016 to the public.


There are many piano libraries available right now, Klavier is adding value when you would like to morph the recorded Yamaha piano with new sounds.



The Klavier is priced at 139USD (Planet Piano) and 159USD (Gravitas Piano), there is a bundle available which sells for 199 USD. In Dec 2016 there is a special promo available where you can get the bundle for 99USD (see above). Klavier requires the full version of Kontakt 5.5.145 or higher, the free player will be NOT supported.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 17, 2016)

This is just so weird. It's late but I have questions. Why do your videos always feature "crumpet"? Why does the first video go to black but then return with the talent and doll? Why should I buy this library when it seems like I could take any NI piano and any Alchemy preset with the same MIDI on two different channels and get a similar result? Should I just go and buy Black Hole right now, as it is the stand out preset on show? Why no "crumpet" in the Requiem video, have I done something wrong? How do you have time to do this stuff? If you've got a few minutes I have some bills that need paying and some invoices to knock up...? Can I go to bed now?


----------

